# idiome



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

El CNRTL dice de *idiome*


> A. −Langue propre à une communauté, généralement une nation, un peuple.


y también


> − _P. ext. __Manière de s'exprimer propre à une personne, à une époque, à un domaine, à un groupe de personnes, d'initiés, de spécialistes._


Vale decir, salvando las distancias, casi lo mismo que el DRAE de "idioma":


> *1.*m. Lengua de un pueblo o nación, o común a varios.
> *2.* m. Modo particular de hablar de algunos o en algunas ocasiones.


Sin embargo, teniendo en cuenta que, por lo menos por estos lares, cuando alguien dice "idioma" se está refiriendo a la primera acepción (el idioma francés, el idioma castellano, el idioma alemán, etc.), y prácticamente nunca a la segunda (salvo que el contexto lo especifique: el idioma de los tribunales, el idioma de los jóvenes, etc.), me pregunto si, cuando ese contexto no existe, no sería más correcto traducir *idiome* por "lenguaje", que por otra parte tiene también esas mismas acepciones.

Concretamente, Jean-François Lyotard, en _Le Différend_, dice "_un cas de différend entre deux parties a lieu quand le 'règlement' du conflit qui les oppose se fait dans l'idiome de l'une d'elles alors que le tort dont l'autre souffre ne se signifie pas dans cet idiome_".

Me da la sensación de que, en este caso particular, donde no hay un contexto específico, traducir *idiome* por "idioma" sería muy equívoco, mientras que "lenguaje", a mi juicio, es más abarcativo y entendible.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonjour,


Ya que nadie está inspirado, me tiro al agua .

Tienes razón cuando dices que _lenguaje_ es más abarcativo, y tanto que se entiende también el lenguaje corporal, así que para tu frase no lo emplearía. En todo caso emplearía _lengua_.
_Idioma_ me parece perfecto ya que abarca las dos definiciones en los dos idiomas.

Pero si quieres especificar que hablamos solo de la segunda acepción, igual te vale _idiotismo_ (aunque si el autor no ha empleado _idiotisme_ se supone que no es por desconocimiento).

Paso palabra.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Ahora que leo tu post, Martine, me temo que dije lo contrario de lo que quería decir, al hablar de 'abarcativo'.

En realidad, lo que más me preocupa es la posible confusión (claro que esa confusión también existe en francés):

¿No crees que al traducir literalmente no parecería que uno de los dos habla en chino y el otro en guaraní (o cualquier otro 'idioma' o 'lengua'), en vez de tener maneras de expresarse diferentes, pero ambas en el mismo 'idioma'?

Eso es lo que me tracasse.

Me da la sensación de que cuando un francés dice _idiome_ remite más a la segunda acepción de 'idioma':


> *2.* m. Modo particular de hablar de algunos o en algunas ocasiones.


mientras que cuando un hispanohablante dice 'idioma' lo hace más a la primera:


> *1.*m. Lengua de un pueblo o nación, o común a varios.


Precisamente por eso me pareció preferible utilizar un término 'menos' abarcativo (no 'más'  ).

Y te agradezco tu aporte, Martine, ya estaba un poco inquieto  .


----------



## totor

Me permito añadir un post para señalar un detalle importante.

La cita de Lyotard donde figura el término de marras en realidad forma parte de una nota que dice lo siguiente:

_Une autre attaque du problème […] pourrait consister à analyser, *du point de vue du 'dire'*, la distinction entre injustice et différend, au sens que lui donne Jean-François Lyotard:_ [y aquí viene la cita de Lyotard que transcribí en mi primer post].

Si bien lo que dice Lyotard es absolutamente independiente de la nota que lo cita, el hecho puntual y que me preocupa es justamente lo que resalté en negrita: _*du point de vue du 'dire'*_.

Sigo pensando que lo que está en juego en la palabra *idiome* es precisamente *el decir*, y que su traducción literal, por lo menos para un hispanohablante, se presta a confusión cuando está descontextualizada.

La palabra 'lenguaje', a mi juicio, acota esa polisemia.

Pero tal vez esté equivocado, por eso me gustaría ver otras opiniones.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Sigo pensando que puedes utilizar idioma, quizá en crsiva o entrecomillado. 
Y creo que tu lapsus no fue tal y que lenguaje sí abarca demasiado.

En tu frase el lenguaje puede ser el mismo e incluso la misma lengua ser empleada (es decir que los dos conocen y emplean los mismos códigos semánticos, gramaticales...), aquí, lo que está en juego en realidad (por lo menos así lo siento) es la representación mental de lo que está expresado. Tenemos muchos hilos en WR que dan fe de este fenómeno.


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> Sigo pensando que puedes utilizar idioma, quizá en cursiva o entrecomillado.


Mmm…

Creo que no, Martine.

A veces un traductor se ve en la obligación de interpretar lo que dice el autor, pero tu sugerencia me temo que va más allá, porque el autor no lo entrecomilla ni lo subraya.

Justamente, creo que éste es uno de esos casos en que mi obligación es interpretar lo que quiere significar Lyotard: ¿una lengua o una manera de hablar?

A mi juicio, si traduzco literalmente 'idioma' lo que hago es interpretar que se refiere a una 'lengua'.

En cambio, si traduzco 'lenguaje', también estoy interpretando, porque al decir 'lenguaje' me estoy refiriendo a una 'manera de hablar'.

En cualquiera de los dos casos estoy interpretando.

De ahí mi insistencia en saber qué piensa un francés cuando oye la palabra 'idiome', y qué un hispanohablante cuando oye la palabra 'idioma'.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

totor said:


> De ahí mi insistencia en saber qué piensa un francés cuando oye la palabra 'idiome', y qué un hispanohablante cuando oye la palabra 'idioma'.


En la vida cotidiana si oigo/leo _idiome_ pienso en un *modo de expresarse correspondiendo a un modo de pensar, de abarcar la realidad* (y no descarto que a veces se emplee con algo de ironía, lo que no es el caso de tu frase). Pero la verdad es que se oye más bien poco...


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> En la vida cotidiana si oigo/leo _idiome_ pienso en un *modo de expresarse correspondiendo a un modo de pensar, de abarcar la realidad* (y no descarto que a veces se emplee con algo de ironía, lo que no es el caso de tu frase). Pero la verdad es que se oye más bien poco...


Precisamente eso es lo que yo pienso respecto de esta palabra, y que dije en mi post # 3, Martine.

Eso convierte a esa palabra tan sencilla, _idiome_, en lo que los traductores llamamos un falso amigo.

Si yo traduzco "idioma", estoy malinterpretando lo que quiso decir Lyotard, que justamente se refiere a lo que tú dices: 


Cintia&Martine said:


> un *modo de expresarse correspondiendo a un modo de pensar, de abarcar la realidad*


Yo, por mi parte (y pienso que cualquier hispanohablante de nacimiento, Martine, no como tú) cuando oigo/leo "idioma", pienso inmediatamente en una lengua, nunca en un modo de expresarse.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

totor said:


> (y pienso que cualquier hispanohablante de nacimiento, Martine, no como tú)


Por eso solo te contesté sobre _idiome_ y no sobre _idioma_ 

Borro este mensaje que no tiene interés para el hilo.


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> Por eso solo te contesté sobre _idiome_ y no sobre _idioma_


No lo borres, Martine, porque ahora se entiende tu reticencia.


----------



## totor

Para mayor información acerca de esta palabra, pinchar aquí.


----------



## swift

Hola, Víctor. 

Yo optaría por *'lenguaje'*. El diferendo surge porque la solución a la que llega una parte no satisface a la otra; y esa insatisfacción se debe a que la parte ofendida no percibe las cosas del mismo modo ni les otorga el mismo significado: ambas partes comparten el mismo idioma, la misma lengua; pero sus sistemas de significaciones, sus representaciones de las cosas, pertenecen a _lenguajes _distintos.


----------



## totor

¿Qué tal, José?

Sí. Tal vez lo que decís también es una interpretación, pero es una interpretación racional (si esto que digo no es una especie de oxímoron  ).


----------



## Peripes

Para la mayoría de personas en mi país _idioma_ es prácticamente intercambiable por _lengua. _Desconocía que tenía una acepción similar a la de _habla_:



			
				DRAE said:
			
		

> 3. f. Manera especial de hablar. El habla de un niño.
> 4. f. Ling. Realización lingüística, por oposición a la lengua como sistema.
> 5. f. Ling. Acto individual del ejercicio del lenguaje, producido al elegir determinados signos, entre los que ofrece la lengua, mediante su realización oral o escrita.
> 6. f. Ling. Sistema lingüístico de una comarca, localidad o colectividad, con rasgos propios dentro de otro sistema más extenso.


----------



## totor

Sí, Peripes, las acepciones de la palabra 'idioma' son prácticamente las mismas que las de la palabra 'idiome', pero a mi juicio invertidas.

Ya ves que Martine habla incluso de 'idiotismo'.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor:

Por si te viene bien consultarlo, te señalo que este libro ha sido traducido al castellano:
*Lyotard*, Jean-François: La diferencia , traducido por *Bixio*, Alberto Luis. Barcelona: Gedisa [*Espagne*], 1991. 223 p.2. ed. 

http://catalogo.bibliotecas.gov.ar/pergamo/opac/cgi-bin/pgopac.cgi?VDOC=1.146404

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

¡Hola, Gévy!

Difícil que lo consulte, porque desde el título ya disentimos  .


----------



## Peripes

Si te sirve de algo totor, encontré este documento en el que se hacen distinciones entre lo que es una lengua, un idioma, el habla y un dialecto.


----------



## Gévy

Hola totor:

Bueno, yo he disentido de algunas traducciones tuyas, pero te seguiré leyendo... 

Y la palabra diferencia también tiene en español la acepción de "desacuerdo".... 

Yo que tú lo consultaría, por si acaso.


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> Y la palabra diferencia también tiene en español la acepción de "desacuerdo"....


La tiene, por supuesto, Gévy, claro que la tiene, así como 'idioma' también tiene las mismas acepciones que _idiome_.

El problema es que ninguna de las dos palabras tienen como primera acepción el mismo significado.

Precisamente a eso apuntaba cuando en el hilo de francés solamente pregunté por la impresión que les producía a los franceses la palabra descontextualizada.

Creo que precisamente ahí está la madre del borrego, y también el motivo por el cual un autor, o un traductor, elige una palabra y no otra.

*________________

** 2º MENSAJE*

Gévy, te pido disculpas por emplear un nuevo post en vez de modificar el anterior, pero quiero resaltar lo que voy a escribir, así que te pido que luego unas los dos mensajes.

He estado mirando el documento que linkeó Peripes (a quien agradezco), por supuesto por encima, no he tenido tiempo de profundizarlo, pero prácticamente todas las apariciones de la palabra 'idioma' remiten a lengua.

Sólo la que figura en una nota en la página 337 remite a su otra acepción, y fíjense lo que dice:


> Según Corominas la primera documentación de _idioma_ en español es de 1605, en el _Quijote_: "De 'modo de hablar propio de un individuo', o 'locución de sentido peculiar', se pasó a 'lenguaje propio de una nación', sentido que tiene ya en el _Quijote_ y otros clásicos"


Vale decir, que precisamente su acepción segunda (que es la primera en francés), dejó de usarse ya desde Cervantes.


----------



## totor

Queridos coforeros,

La cita de Lyotard que dio origen a este hilo, casi 6 años atrás, figuraba en un libro de Balibar que yo estaba traduciendo en ese momento.

Curiosamente, mi traducción actual es un libro sobre Lyotard, y una de las citas textuales que figuran en este es exactamente la misma que en el anterior:


totor said:


> un cas de différend entre deux parties a lieu quand le 'règlement' du conflit qui les oppose se fait dans l'idiome de l'une d'elles alors que le tort dont l'autre souffre ne se signifie pas dans cet idiome


En base a todo lo conversado en este hilo me pareció pertinente copiar la traducción que hice en el libro de Balibar: “Un caso de diferendo entre dos partes tiene lugar cuando el ´ajuste´ del conflicto que los opone se hace en el lenguaje de una de ellas mientras que el perjuicio que padece la otra no se significa en ese lenguaje”.

Pero las cosas han cambiado: tanto Lyotard como el autor de este libro sobre él (Sfez) utilizan y diferencian los dos términos, 'langage' e 'idiome', y traducir el segundo como 'lenguaje' deja ya de ser posible.

Así que, en este caso, creo que las mejores opciones son


Cintia&Martine said:


> lengua


y


Peripes said:


> habla


----------



## swift

Con la distancia que dan los años, y tras haber releído todo el hilo, me pregunto si —aparte de _lenguaje_— se puede hablar de idiolecto, ya que el autor subraya el nivel individual —o personal— al que apunta la definición del _TLFi_. A lo mejor, para el momento en que se escribió la obra, dicho término no era lo suficientemente conocido o no se había acuñado todavía; pero, con el entendimiento que tenemos hoy en dialectología y sociolingüística, se podría echar mano de ese vocablo.


----------



## totor

Me parece una buena opción, José, tal vez más ajustada a lo que se está expresando.

Al parecer, el término _idiolecte_ surgió en 1975, y _Le Différend_ es de 1983, tiempo más que suficiente para que Lyotard lo conociera y, eventualmente, lo utilizara.

Pero pensándolo bien, quizá eso mismo no me habilita a emplearlo   .


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> Al parecer, el término _idiolecte_ surgió en 1975, y _Le Différend_ es de 1983, tiempo más que suficiente para que Lyotard lo conociera y, eventualmente, lo utilizara.
> Pero pensándolo bien, quizá eso mismo no me habilita a emplearlo   .



Acabo de descubrir (y leer) este hilo y personalmente descartaría utilizar *idiolecto* por la sencilla razón de que Lyotard sí utilizó el vocablo en_ Le Différend._

Por otra parte y volviendo al punto de partida, no tengo muy claro  traducir _idiome _por *lengua*_, _máxime cuando Lyotard habla en su libro de_ langue, idiome, _y_ langage _y si me atengo a esta definición de_ idiome:_



> Idiome: Tout instrument de communication linguistique utilisé par telle ou telle communauté. (*C'est un terme très général qui recouvre aussi bien la notion de langue que les notions de dialecte, de patois, etc*.)


 (la negrita es mía)
Définitions : idiome - Dictionnaire de français Larousse

¿Nos podríamos replantear el uso de* idioma*? En cuanto a la diferencia entre _langue, dialecte_ e _idiome_ he encontrato este muy interesante texto:
Langue, dialecte, idiome : la terminologie et le fond | toudi


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> Lyotard habla en su libro de_ langue, idiome, _y_ langage_


Muy cierto.


Athos de Tracia said:


> ¿Nos podríamos replantear el uso de* idioma*?


A mi juicio no, por lo expuesto en varios de mis posts, en el # 7 de Martine y por lo que dice Corominas en la nota 16 de la página 337 del link de Peripes.

Y por lo que veo en las únicas dos citas textuales donde Lyotard utiliza el término 'langue', y las pocas veces en que lo utiliza Sfez, lo hacen precisamente en lo que nosotros, hispanohablantes, entendemos por 'idioma', y así lo he traducido.

Para concretar un poco y evitar recorrer todo el hilo, *por el momento* traduzco 'idiome' por 'lengua', 'langage' por 'lenguaje' y 'langue' por 'idioma'.

Y subrayo *por el momento*, porque sigo abierto a propuestas y sugerencias  .

Sigo pensando que 'habla' es una buena opción, pero no me convence demasiado su uso repetido.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> Para concretar un poco y evitar recorrer todo el hilo, *por el momento* traduzco 'idiome' por 'lengua', 'langage' por 'lenguaje' y 'langue' por 'idioma'.


Me parece una buena opción. Lástima que en español no exista  la misma diferenciación que en francés entre _idiome_ y _langue_.


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> Lástima que en español no exista la misma diferenciación que en francés entre _idiome_ y _langue_.


Hélas !

Pareciera que ambas palabras son idénticas, Athos.

Fíjate una de las acepciones de lengua, según el DRAE:


> 4. f. Vocabulario y gramática propios y característicos de una época, de un escritor o de un grupo social. La lengua de Góngora. La lengua gauchesca.


Y ahora de idioma:


> 2. m. Modo particular de hablar de algunos o en algunas ocasiones. En idioma de la corte. En idioma de palacio.


----------

